# Skiing lost its soul? ANOMOLY @ The Gothic downer!!



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I thought it was a good time in Fort Collins. Other's disagreed. I'm 24 and a grad student. I had a possie of about 10 (college students that ride/ski) that thought it was a good time too. But, we all had been drinking and I paid the price of that for a few days.

Being sober there woulda sucked. 

Scott


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I caught the TGR film at the Gothic on Saturday and felt like an old man at 28. The band sucked, big time, really sucked. The movie was a bunch of talentless schmucks straightlining big walls like some adreline fueled texan. I've always had mixed thoughts on Warren Miller, but TGR should watch a little Black Diamond Rush to remember that graceful turns in deep snow has a beauty that just isn't matched by clip after clip of 360's in AK. I walked the fuck out after 45 minutes of the movie. It was bad enough that my wife said she'd rather watch a kayak porn...now that's saying something!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

^ i wasnt at the Ft Collins premiere so I cannot put my two cents in on that, but I will however come to the defense of Anamoly. If you are after deep pow shots and not a lot of action, then warren miller is for you.

TGR is about progression, and im sorry, but thats what 360 after 360 into the AK pow is all about. I think Anamoly is one of the most pregressive movies I have ever seen in my life. Candide, Dana Flahr, and Erik Roner all have sick sick segs, and Jeremy Jones once again proves he is the most insane snowboarder alive.

i agree, tits deep power shots are always cool. BUT. im not going to pay $27.95 for a movie of stuff that I could go out and do myself. Im going to pay $27.95 to see Erik Roner ski base off COdy Peak, and to see Candide's massive cork 7s into the pow, and to see dana flahr emerge as the next seth morrison.

so if it wasnt your style of movie, thats super chill, but dont knock it solely for that reason, because this movie definitely stretches the limits of skiing and snowboarding progression.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Ooooh, somebody used the P word. TGR is about bro's and seeing just how flat you can get the bill of your hat.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I think the reality is that the marketing machine (followed by the younger generation who are growing on that marketing before they have the critical thinking skills and confidence to go their own way) in skiing responded to snowboarding by creating this whole skate punk, rude boy vibe. As someone who grew up in the eighties skiing, skateboarding and snowboarding it comes off totally phony to me. But I am 32 and at some point even though I am still totally stoked to rip power in the mountains and I am inspired by guys like Sage in TGR movies all the extra curricular hoopla has gotten pretty tired.

About two years ago I stopped buying TGR, MSP, all kayaking and most Mnt. biking vids even though I own nearly everyone made from 1995 through 2004. At the end of the day I don't think anyone at any of these production houses probably cares anyway because I (just like BrettB) am not the target market anymore. So I don't blame TGR all you can do is go get your stoke however you need it and laugh at the bullshit (just like all of the 15 year olds at that movie will be laughing at my 4 year old son's generation in 10 years.)

So I can totally imagine what the Gothic must of been like that night and I can see where you would walk away bummed...and I even own three Swollen Member cd's.


----------



## flounderbuoy (Sep 18, 2004)

I was at the TGR and Swollen Members show in Boulder and contrary to how most people felt, I thought it was a blast. Now i guess Im just a newby at the age of 23 here but I think that TGR is showing off the progression of our amazing sport in a very creative way. Acknowledge that. 

To say that they are all "a bunch of talentless schmucks straightlining big walls like some adrenalin filled texan" is complete ignorance. If you can seriously say that these guys are talentless because they arent skiing slowly down big wide open powder fields in beautiful form, then you must not really be a skier. If you would rather watch a kayak porn then you must really be a sick paddler, since most of the mainstream paddling films are full of dudes hucking themselves off of enormously large drops that many of us could hardly perceive doing in our own lives. 

The reason that you go to a movie premier is to get all jazzed up watching really talented athletes do what they do best-be prepared for action. Also, to say that the band "sucked" is a lame because your music preference is your own and maybe you should open your repetoir to a larger variety of musical interests. Teenagers are gonna get drunk, and kids will try to hook up. Join in the debauchery, sorry about the fist fight, that sounds like a downer but not a reason to trash the movie or the band, be ready if you are going to go to a premier, this isnt the dinner theater.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I agree that the movie was pretty sick. 

But the scene was pretty much the same up here in the Fort. Lame. Some fights,Teens and tweens (I'm 27) decked out in full Burton/Roxy wear, steezy flat hat wearin, drunk, obnoxious idiots, oblivious to the movie, posin...It's the last one I'm going to. Swollen is sooo 2000 too.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

As a person who went to the boulder anomly show and was disgusted by many things that took place. It sickend me. Kids chanting "swollen" while athletes and friends are talk about marc andres. It was a Horrible thing! I'm 20 and I was so stoked to see this movie and the swollen show. You guys can't judge this band by the actions of it new fans. Guys every ski movie, or kayak video you watch probly has a swollen members song in it, and you probly enjoy those songs with the video. And then you go to a show a rag on the band. You guys are as bad as the kids sitting in the audience complaining about the movie, and aren't paying attention. You don't like the band, leave. Swollen members put on one of the best live shows out there. I don't drink. And to all of you who are complainning about the drunk kids. Me too! It is rediculous, but I bet once apon a time you were all obnoxious drunk kids yourselves. I know very few kids who obstain like myself, and I know very few adults who do as well. A lot of older individuals who get drunk and have made idiots of themselves in the the past, or still to this day. Guys welcome to human beings they are rediculous, and whinning about it is worthless and won't change society. So here is what I recomend to you. Go to the early show next time where they only play the video, and don't have the concert afterwards. Or just leave befor the band goes on. Face it people are idiots and you will always have to put up with them.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

BrettB
I agree after hearing your story the other day. I cant stand the baggy pant, flat bill hat wearing punks (or their music). Good point Mr Harvey, as they have not grown up enough to think for themselves. I have found that hitting shows in Summit or Eagle counties helps this as they are 21 and over shows with fewer punks. In Summit, they are primarily attended by people who live there to ski, though they may even wear baggy pants.
DanOrion, if you think straightlining a big wall is talentless, I invite you to bring your biggest boards (and balls) and come do a little straightlining. I only know a few who can really do it on a big line and the one's we do are only about 1200-1500 feet high.
All in all, pick up a small local film, a 30 of PBRs and hang with a couple of buddies (hopefully one with a bigscreen) and enjoy.


----------



## ullrismyco-pilot (Oct 18, 2006)

powdahound is right. Go see the flick at the Dillon Dam brewery (in Dillon CO)on nov 9th. It's will be a different scene. Usually everyone watches the movie when it's on. Stilll get drunk and tip your bartenders :wink: but there won't be alot kids running around cause it's 21 and up. A local hippie band "hi5" is playing after I think.5 bucks at the door. 2 dollar Dam beers! I'm a skier/snowboarder and I think that tgr still puts out a great product. Name another company that has filmed the progression of our sports in a more appealing manner. MSP is great too, don't get me wrong but thats about all there is. The less rails and more 360s in ak the better I say! I snowboard primarily


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

skiing's soul is not located at the gothic in downtown denver. you were just lookin in the wrong place.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Couldn't put it any better. Thanks bula.

COUNT


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

bula said:


> skiing's soul is not located at the gothic in downtown denver. you were just lookin in the wrong place.


man, I think I have this thing all wrong! :lol:

well said.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*TGR*

360's in AK are totally gay. Sage is totally boring to watch. I don't know how that guy got into ski movies because he is not progressive at all. He just does 360 after 360. Other guys are pulling the way sweeter moves in the backcountry. Cool TGR stole Morrison though.


----------



## ullrismyco-pilot (Oct 18, 2006)

.


> 360's in AK are totally gay. Sage is totally boring to watch. I don't know how that guy got into ski movies because he is not progressive at all. He just does 360 after 360. Other guys are pulling the way sweeter moves in the backcountry


Jack ass, I have done 360's in ak and 540s in ak and not yet have I had the urge to give up venus for mars. I think you need to ask yourself if you think that your internet smack talk is just a way of hiding your own sexual desires. Sage is more progressive than you will ever be. He got the job cause he throws tricks on gnarly ass terrain that you couldn't even do in the park. Do you even have the balls to hit one of those massive cheese-wedge hits or cliffs in AK or BC ?or even show up for that matter? Your opinion is completely unfounded.

I think has Bula answered the question that has been posed on this forum quite eloquently.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*true*

True that, Bula definately got it right. By the way it is not a "Job" Sage got. TGR does not pay him a dime, he pays all his own heli time and travel, etc. TGR just gives athletes a forum to be able to get sponsors to pay for those trips. Morrison was more progressive in 2000 than Sage is in 2006, that's a fact.


----------

